# aquarium delivery?



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone used any companies to pick up their tanks, and deliver?

I can get it to my apartment, but I have a few small flights of stairs to get it up..... My friends seem a bit concerned about doing the lifting (They know what I paid for the tank....)

I will be going to pay the balance on Friday, and the tank will be there for me to check it out. I can get the store (Oakville reef Gallery) to load it in the van, and get it to my apartment... but then I am hooped.

Not sure if this board allows for posting company names Etc, etc, so, if you want, mail me, or PM me. Good or bad experiences.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you want to make sure it is done properly, use a piano moving company.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Doesnt Mike from finatics do this sort of thing? Not sure but I recall hearing/reading about it.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

gotta go with Chris on this.

piano moving company ae very versed in moving heavy awkward things.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1, they are insured so if anything happens w/the aquarium or anyplace they have traveled through w/the aquarium, you are covered. Not cheap but it's worth the peace of mind.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried them ones and the price was . I could hire 20 people to move one piano for this price

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

would those 20 people replace the tank/walls/floor, if anthing happend?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> would those 20 people replace the tank/walls/floor, if anthing happend?


I do not know price of your tank, but I was quoted $900 to move piano from the second floor condo and move it 5 miles to the house

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Jump onto Kijiji and find a mover (insured?). Pick a day that's not the first of the month and make a deal. There's lots of ads for movers that will send a couple guys to your place for a few bucks.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

i would question the store to see if they use anyone in particular to move the tank for you , they deal with big tanks and equipment and surely they must have some contacts for moving tanks . how big of a tank is it , and how many flights of stairs do u have to get it up . 
good luck 
tom


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

just saw this ad while i was looking for a stand not sure how good they are but its a step in the right direction, piano movers could be a back up but i would go with someone who moves tanks professionally especially if you need live fish moved.

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-an...um-Service-and-Maintenance-W0QQAdIdZ306097989


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Going to talk with the shop. The tank is a fair size  36"x36"x30" (fron corner is flat to make a diamond shape) The stand for my tank can be seen in the wood glue topic (DIY forum) 

The stairs are nice and big, just that there are 3 small flights, and the turns in the landings. I think I have some hands that are going to come do this. And for the price? It was a fair price.... but not cheap.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a quick question...how big is your door?


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Next time PM me, I move glass doors often, to often for me
I have the cups and a few blankets to keep your tank safe and warm 

Locked out of your house or car PM me!
Tossed out your spouse from your house...Pm me and I will re-key your place!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Bantario said:


> Next time PM me, I move glass doors often, to often for me
> I have the cups and a few blankets to keep your tank safe and warm
> 
> Locked out of your house or car PM me!
> Tossed out your spouse from your house...Pm me and I will re-key your place!


I too am a locksmith, and have moved my share of doors!

I actually borrowed 4 suction cups, and hired an extra guy from the shop I got the tank at.

Wasn't too worried until I got to the shop. My quote was for 1/2" glass. It was built with 3/4" glass! That added a lot of weight, but man, does it look nice!


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

That's just like my setup.... Tank in my offset with computers setup around it. I find the tank very relaxing to watch while working. 

However, mine is much smaller than that


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats man! That is one awesome setup you have there. I also like how you have a box of kleenex next to your computer.....haha busted!!!


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

^men all like to clean our tanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Congrats man! That is one awesome setup you have there. I also like how you have a box of kleenex next to your computer.....haha busted!!!


That computer is my wifes/kids. I have the wide screen, and the bigger desk. Just the wrong fish forum for the picture (it was the one I was originally posting the picture on)


----------

